# Asc(observation) Need Help



## sblanchard (Dec 31, 2008)

I Have A Patient Who Went To Surgery But Stayed For Observation Overnight, At Asc. How Should I Code Observation?


----------



## smcbroom (Jan 6, 2009)

It's been a while since I've had to code one of these but have used 99218 & then in the units section list the hours the patient stayed since ASC's can only keep their patients for 23 hours and 59 minutes.

Hope this helps!
Susan


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I would not use 99218 (or any of the Initial Observation Care codes), unless all of the key components are documented in the patient's chart for the encounter date of the surgery.


----------



## smcbroom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been instructed to use this in the past and have been paid fine for an ASC setting.  What suggestion or what code have you used?  Just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## mbort (Jan 9, 2009)

In an ASC setting, I have found this to be carrier driven based on your contracts.  I would review the contract for the carrier for this particular patient, 1st to see if there is even a contract allowable and secondly to see what their requirements are.

Hope this helps
Mary, CPC,CPC-ORTHO


----------



## mad_one80 (Jan 13, 2009)

i have also used the 99218


----------

